

On Foreman and Procfiles - revyver
http://avalonstar.com/journal/2012/jan/01/on-foreman-and-procfiles/

======
rpwilcox
Agreed - I have a similar process which I documented on my blog:

[http://rwilcox.tumblr.com/post/12034393163/using-foreman-
to-...](http://rwilcox.tumblr.com/post/12034393163/using-foreman-to-manage-
your-development-only)

------
antifuchs
Hah, This is the first time I hears about Foreman (been away from Rails for
1.5 years), but I'm so glad to see process management for development has
gotten fixed! In the past, I even wrote an OS X application for managing the
running processes, watching stdout, etc. - but as homemade things go, it never
was 100% perfect, kept dropping state, forgot how to scroll nicely (one of the
problems you face there is that you end up reimplementing a tty).

Foreman seems quite smart, as complete as (if not better than) my old app -
and it's configurable, too! Goodbye Soupsie.app, hello foreman (-:

